# 2009 Giant Bikes Price Jump



## rockcaster (May 28, 2008)

With similiar equipments but updated frame, Giant is raising its pricing on almost every bikes over 2008. The good thing is they also changed the naming convention to cover it up.

Rockcaster


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

They'll probably come down in 2010/11 once they recoup their production and R and D costs to come up with these new models. I remeber when the first TCR Advanced came out in 2005. In Australia it retailed for $7999. The 2008 model with ISP retailed for about $6500. Give it time. Since the 2009 models have been redesigned, they will most likely be tweaked in the next few years.


----------



## rockcaster (May 28, 2008)

There is no TCR C2 in the line up, the closest match I could find is TCR ADV2 for 2009. The average price for C2 was $2300, the ADV2 is $2900 but with upgraded frame and seat post. Can't wait to test ride a new one before the cold days come.

Rockcaster


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Its the economy, stupid. Every bike company will be raising its prices for 09.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Every bike I sell Giant,Trek,Felt,Orbea,Cervelo ect. will go up in 09..


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Every single manufacturer has huge price increases next year.
The Canadian price on a Colnago Master Lite I was thinking about went from $1800 to $2500. I am no longer thinking about it.


----------

